# sucks to be back



## JohnT (Feb 21, 2016)

Just got back from a week long visit to my folks in Bradenton fFlorida. A week of sunny 80 degree weather...


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 21, 2016)

JohnT said:


> Just got back from a week long visit to my folks in Bradenton fFlorida. A week of sunny 80 degree weather...



Oops! Now I really owe you one. Shhh...


----------



## bkisel (Feb 21, 2016)

Why not move there? Folks uproot themselves daily to move from one place to another more desirable geographical area. Maybe not easy but it can be done if you want it bad enough.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 21, 2016)

Gee, you make us feel so wanted...


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 21, 2016)

Well, I can honestly say: (all together now, in a saccharine voice) "We missed you, JohnT."


----------



## Winenoob66 (Feb 21, 2016)

JohnT can't move to Florida. Where would he buy his grapes for fall crush? He would get tired of Muscadine grapes real quick. That's about all the grows in the south for wine.


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 22, 2016)

On a serious side. Pardo Grapes brings in refrigerated tractor trailer loads of Calif grapes to Riverview Fl each fall. That's about 30 min to Bradenton or less. Last year they were $36 a lug. No skin in game, just cool to get fresh grapes from Calif. they also do Chilean juice buckets in April. Roy


----------



## JohnT (Feb 22, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Why not move there? Folks uproot themselves daily to move from one place to another more desirable geographical area. Maybe not easy but it can be done if you want it bad enough.


 
Well, I have a job up here and also most of my family. I will retire (one day) and might very well move down there. New Jersey is not really geared for those that live on a fixed income.





Boatboy24 said:


> Gee, you make us feel so wanted...


 
Now BB, don't be that way... 





sour_grapes said:


> Well, I can honestly say: (all together now, in a saccharine voice) "We missed you, JohnT."


 
Well, think of it like this.. My being on vacation provided you with a vacation too! 





FTC Wines said:


> On a serious side. Pardo Grapes brings in refrigerated tractor trailer loads of Calif grapes to Riverview Fl each fall. That's about 30 min to Bradenton or less. Last year they were $36 a lug. No skin in game, just cool to get fresh grapes from Calif. they also do Chilean juice buckets in April. Roy


 
VERY cool to know! I figured that I would only be able to do kits if I moved down there. Nice to see the Florida has a viable source for grapes!


----------



## JohnT (Feb 22, 2016)

*A couple of pictures*

Here are a couple of pictures. I already miss it...


----------



## bkisel (Feb 22, 2016)

I hear you about fixed income and living in certain States. It was one of the main reasons my wife and I moved from CT to PA last year. [Something like 4-6K more in our pockets each year here in PA] Thankfully we've also got family and friends nearby here in PA, it took a lot of the sting out of leaving family and friends behind in CT.


----------

